

EPA requiring oil refiners to add hypothetical type of fuel - billswift
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/06/21/regulation-requires-oil-refiners-use-millions-gallons-fuel-that-is-nonexistent/

======
Metatron
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cellulosic_ethanol#Cellulosic_e...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cellulosic_ethanol#Cellulosic_ethanol_commercialization)

Fox News rubbish as usual. It appears that the mandate was made with a view to
reforming a part of the energy industry and achieving cleaner emissions, as
well as more sustainable fuel. It's not odd for a government to declare
targets with tax incentives to bring about change.

As the wiki pages states (with citations) there are over a dozen refineries
producing this stuff now. Far from none, and far the mandate is from
ludicrous. It's progress.

